# Show your Daemon Princes



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I know there are way too many of the DP threads and well I came up with the idea of creating one thread to show off our DPs, so, if you folks like this idea don't make a whole thread dedicated to your newly well painted bad ass child of Chaos and taking up server space for the mods, lets show em off here within this thread solely dedicated to the greatness that is our Chaos creation and interpretation of the Daemon Prince, here I'lle show off one mine first to get the ball rollin.

The below DP was finished nearly two years ago and I just never got around to showing him off on here, yes he is flippin the bird! The whole middle finger concept is mostly to blame on my wife, she noticed the bit holding the axe and would not leave me alone for days until I just sucked it up and created this angry DP of Slaanesh.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Like your thinking Spore. DP are truly AWESOME. such a versitile kit. i love it.

Anyways heres mine i finished a few months ago for my fantasy daemons holding his big arse axe and his favouraite trophy skull, a necrosphinxes! He doubles as a DP for 1500 point games and a bloodthirster for bigger.

Also i notice we've gone for a similar alternative paint scheme without even realising. KUDOS


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Tis nicely done, I love the extra Khorne emblem added to his back, Its nice to see a player of khorne use a color other than red.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ditto on your DP mate. i did all my khorne daemons in this alternative colour scheme. i too was bored of seeing red khorne units.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iam working on what I need for my Tzeentch DP... but I have a Nurgle one from years ago..


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

DP i painted back in 03


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm contemplating buying a DP just to paint it. These look awesome!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well heres mine
one done, one WIP. which has some paint on it lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Undivided prince and nurgle prince








Superspawn, spider prince. Still wip painting








Slaneesh Demon princess








Khorne prince/greater demon/bloodthirster








I also have another Night lords DP(the metal one) and a second female slaneesh dp similar to this one with crab claws. But her painting is still underway.


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

Amon, Tzeentch DP. I almost exclusively play against a mate's flesh tearers army. With the simple conversions in enemy colours, it looks pretty cool when Amon is in the middle of a tac squad carving them up with WT.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

These are some great DPs you guys have made, BTW I'm so thinking about the spider idea that thing just looks awesome.

Thats another good thing for this thread's existance, folks can come here gather ideas about ther next DP project.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

I made this daemon prince just before the Eye of Terror campaign was released. My idea was to create a chaos warband which was the lost 13th space wolf company...

The original idea was to substitute the sword and hannd for something more claw like. But I kind of lost interest when the 13th company was released and sold the army.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Uploaded before, but here is my DP o' Nurgle.

View attachment 959932083


CtS


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Although Dragon Princes looks so amazing i especially like the lion like one and the Slaanesh princess ones, I may have to get one to paint now =)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's a DP I made about 10 years back, but only painted a few back. I like my Slaaneshi daemons to maintain the old school cow-head thing.:wink:








Sorry that picture quality isn't great, this is from my phone.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Can we post Greater Daemons here too? Some people seem to have posted Greater Daemons which could also fit as Daemon Princes, but my best work is BLATANTLY Bloodthirster.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Silens said:


> Can we post Greater Daemons here too? Some people seem to have posted Greater Daemons which could also fit as Daemon Princes, but my best work is BLATANTLY Bloodthirster.


I say post away it is still within the realm of the DP, I know Ive subbed GD for DP quitea bit...


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is a custom daemon prince that I converted from the old metal one.


----------

